# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  MOTi, personal fitness wearable, J-MEX Inc., Hsinchu Science-based Industrial Park, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - J-MEX Inc.

youtube.com/@servicejmex7919

Founder and CEO - Andy Evans

"MOTi, Your Gym and Personal Fitness Wearable" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

MOTi, Your Personal Fitness Trainer 

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> MOTi is the ultimate gym wearable that coaches you through your fitness sessions.
> 
> It is a fitness device designed specifically to motivate and enhance your workout experience at the gym and comes with an aluminum core and a snap-it-on strap that allows you to wear on either wrist/ankle, arm, or thigh. Snapping it on is just sexy and by wearing it on various positions, it automatically tracks all the important stats that matter in the gym, identifies types of workout, logs your reps, calculates calories burnt and recognizes muscle usage so you can be ready for your next workout.

----------

